# Suggestions needed...wet pet for a 20 gallon tank



## daffodils (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a 20 gallon High tank that I would like to change the set up from a breeding pair of daffodils to just one fish. The daffodils are cool, but I would like something with more personality...the daffodils hide in the rocks about 95% of the time. All the fry are cool too (I have had about 7 batches and have fry ranging from about 1" to newly hatched), but I need to change it up. Any suggestions? I am not going to be able to upgrade to a bigger tank anytime soon, so I would appreciate suggestions that won't require a bigger tank down the road.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

That's cool that you have a breeding pair of Daffodils! I love Brichardi!!

Well if you want a wet pet with a lot of personality that could fit in a 20 gal H I would say either a Male Sajica, Male Nano, or a Male Convict would be your best bet! All three are full of personality!! Sajica and Nano's are BEAUTIFUL and amazing fish! From my experience Firemouths don't really have that much of personality and are rather skitish. And I am not sure about the others! Basically your choices are:

Firemouth
Convict
Sajica
Cutteri
Rainbow
Blue Mixteco's
Nano's
or any other 4-6in cichlids!

Except Salvini!


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd like to second the above reply. Those fish could work in a 20 gallon tall as a wet pet.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I just scored some orange morph rainbow cichlids. They are awesome and very colorful!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> That's cool that you have a breeding pair of Daffodils! I love Brichardi!!
> 
> Well if you want a wet pet with a lot of personality that could fit in a 20 gal H I would say either a Male Sajica, Male Nano, or a Male Convict would be your best bet! All three are full of personality!! Sajica and Nano's are BEAUTIFUL and amazing fish! From my experience Firemouths don't really have that much of personality and are rather skitish. And I am not sure about the others! Basically your choices are:
> 
> ...


Daffodils are actually N. pulcher, not brichardi 

The list provided here is a very good representation of what would be okay in a 20gal tank...however, the fact that it is a 20gal HIGH makes things a bit different potentially. What is the length of this tank?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah I knew that they were N.Pulcher but I was meaning in general because N.pulcher is related to N. Brichardi. Thanks for letting me know though Sinister! 

A 20 gal H is (24"L x 12"W x 16"H). I have one and I currently have a pair of Convicts in there for feeders. A 20 gal L would be better than a 20 gal H but look at it this way a 20 gal H would be better than a 10 gal! I think one off of the list would be fine in a 20 gal H.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Third world countries like *SinisterKisses'* just call it a standard 20 gal, not a 20 H like we do. *ducks*


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol third world country? Pretty sure a lot of our technology is still far ahead of yours....raise your hand if you're an American still using dial-up internet? 

I'm kind of on the fence with this one...I've had a full-grown male convict, at about 6", and I would NEVER have kept him in anything less than a 33gal tank. It's fine and dandy when they're smaller, but I don't think most people actually realize how large they can get...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Grow a convict long enough and you can have a little beast like this in a 20 gallon:


























I think Sajica are also an excellent choice.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah i saw some cons at a new lfs near where I work and they had a con in ethere that looked to be 6" plus easily. Was the biggest con that I had ever seen...not that I have seen alot.

What a ram of some sort? would that work in a 20h? I think those are awesome looking fish.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep! Rams, Kribs, Brichardi, N.pulcher, anything 4in or less would also be great cichlids to choose!


----------

